Ask HN: Simple accounting software for freelancers? - perfmode
======
CarolineW
If you're a hacker, I've heard good things about this:

[http://ledger-cli.org/](http://ledger-cli.org/)

I have no personal experience of it, and I would welcome feedback from other
HNers.

------
philiphodgen
1\. Do marketing or billable work. If an activity does not create revenue,
have someone else do it.

2\. Your money is cheaper than your time. Spend money.

3\. Conclusion: spend money on commercial software. Xero or Quickbooks. I
prefer Xero. (Think of Xero as MacOS and Quickbooks as Windows in the
commodity bookkeeping market).

4\. Take a simple bookkeeping class or read a book so you understand the
concepts. Then you can hire someone to do the grunt work.

Disclaimer: I eat this dog food.

------
dhruvkar
I'm paying bench.co to handle bookkeeping. They assign you a real live
accountant, and a pretty saas interface that you can hookup your accounts to.
With this combination, I'm able to learn and ask questions, as well as have
one place for all my business transactions.

------
thunderleif12
Check out [https://www.and.co](https://www.and.co) It's specifically designed
for Freelancers, with a ridiculously simple interface.

------
roschdal
[https://www.gnucash.org](https://www.gnucash.org)

